# What are the realities of having a electric eel tank?



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Just curious if anyone on here has had them, do any of the sponsors have these in stock? or can they be gotten?
and basically what would be the recommended set up & safety precautions for housing something of the like?


please be serious ... and yes this is a real thought i have had for a while but with kids in the house I have always worried that they may stumble across an eel on the floor and touch it before i could intervene hense the safety precautions.

my tanks are all on the mainfloor so kids being around the tanks is a reality and there safety would obviouslly be #1 but with proper precautions shouldnt be an issue

thanks in advance


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> What are the realities of having a electric eel tank?


You have a self-powered tank?

I'd check out the Vancouver Aquarium setup...I know they have a few safety precautions for handling them but as far as I know the setup is just a REALLY big and secure tank, as they get huge.

Care requirements: http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Eels/ElectricEel.php

There's a post on MFK about this: Electric Eel Care [Archive] - MonsterFishKeepers.com

I personally wouldn't do this in a home aquarium just due to the size of the things and the potential issues with small kids.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

We have had them. Don't recommand with smaller children. They are strong and can escape. Will last a long time without water. And yes, they pack quite a punch even a smaller one.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i thought they topped out at 4 feet and prefered small spaces?
hum, back to google and no not a self powered just like eels and the choices for large eels in a fw are pretty limited, peacocks and fire eels dont really do it for me , i want something like a moray but fully fw , not an easy order to fill


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> And yes, they pack quite a punch even a smaller one.


Is this from personal experience? Inquiring minds want to know!



> i want something like a moray but fully fw


Island Pets in Burnaby had young morays (I think) or something similar that will grow out in freshwater. You could check with Grant.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

You looking for something to light up your life?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

With Christmas in a couple months mabbe a couple electrodes from the tank to the tree...



Lamplighter said:


> You looking for something to light up your life?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> With Christmas in a couple months mabbe a couple electrodes from the tank to the tree...


like this?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

hell, why stop at the tree? plug him into the house power, be free from BC Hydro!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

with what i pay monthly I would need alot of eels to fix $250 / month lol


ThePhoenix said:


> hell, why stop at the tree? plug him into the house power, be free from BC Hydro!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> like this?


this is the opposite of what i want , I want just a natural setting , its actually unfortunate that one of the coolest natural abilities is exploited. look at this eel , bare glass, lil booger noses pressed against the glass... not the reasoning I want one, i just think there neat to look at , plus they have there super natural power, and being air breathers they are quite active unlike most other eels


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The eel tank from behind the scenes at the Vancouver Aquarium:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I think its funny that a sign is needed lol....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if you want a true eel, electric eel is actually a knife fish; not a true eel.

Yes, I now change to a plastic net for them. And my customer is actually using a wooden net for them as well. They grow more than 4 feet. My collector sent me a video of a 7 footer being bagged in a poor with guys wearing all plastic gears.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I know there not a true eel, however the choices for a full eel are pretty limited, for larger species...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yiou have a tank big enough for a fish that max out at 8 feet or bigger? I think it is better to get a swarm eel, safer for the kids at the very least.

I


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

]The question is "What are the realities of having a electric eel tank?" How about death!!! Get a shock that intersects the heart and it could be the end. The eels generate up to 600 Volts.

Of course you could get the low voltage eel.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I like that little cartoon , funny stuff..

I realize the dangers of owning one, I just was spit balling the idea around, it has something that has crossed my mind from time to time...
i suppose the dream fish thread may have sparked some interesting thoughts..,.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

To each their own! I think the fish look scary! I wonder if they have Halloween costumes that look like eels.


----------

